# Miscarriage at 6 weeks



## Kay123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope someone can help me... I am/was 6 weeks pregnant and a follow up HCG test yesterday showed that the levels have plummeted and that I am loosing the baby. This was an IVF baby and I have been daily progesterone injections and Progynova 4 tabs a day. The Dr instructed me to stop all medication last night.... I am totally devestated and in so much emotional pain. My question is I dont know what to expect in terms of what a miscarriage is like at 6 weeks and what to expect and when. I had the IVF treatmnet done in SA and that Dr told me to stop my meds last night and siad a Dand C was not neccessary. The GP who gave me the result of the fallen HCG booked me off for a wek,  but I cant take anymore time off work as I took 10 days off for the treatment and work doesnt know.... My question is does anyone know how long it will take before I miscarry and what should I expect? and will I be able to be at work? I will do my best to be brave and strong at work but am scared that I may experience pain that I cannot hide or that the flow of blood may be too much to deal with at work? This was a donor IVF so I took a very high dosage of progynova could this make it heavier? Im at such a loss and in so much pain that I actually dont know what to do with myself. To make matters worse my hubby is away out of the country on business and will only return on Mon morning and we are fairly new to the UK so have not told anyone in the country of my pregnnacy ..no close friends here. Im feeling so scared. I got the news late yesterday afternoon and have not seen a sole since then ...just locked up at home balling my eyes out...im just so so so sad... we have bene trying now for almost 4 years and this was our first ray of success and now its been ripped away from us


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kay

Sorry to hear of your loss

Unfortunately miscarriage is not something that we ar trained in or we deal with as midwives. It is usually gynae nurses/drs that care for ladies with miscarriages. I would advise that you call the early pregnancy unit of your hospital on Monday morning.

Miscarriages can be quick or take time abd need management with a d&c everyone is different. I would not advise you going to work as you don't know whether you will be on pain or how heavy the bleeding will be. That is impossible to know. Everyone is different.

I don't know if your medication would make the bleeding heavier you could ask the ladies on the ask the pharmacist thread.

Speak to someone you need support. I know you can't see it now but there is positive. You have got pregnant so you can do again. Unfortunately many ladies suffer miscarriages. Upto 25% of pregnancies end in a miscarriage. There is a support organisation for ladies that do suffer a miscarriage - http://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/

Kaz cxxx


----------



## Kay123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your advice I am so glad I am part of fertility friends ... and have someone to talk to


----------

